# possible to widen stock wheels?



## Speedlyte (Sep 30, 2006)

Does anyone know the offset of the stock wheels (18's)? I found a company in michigan that extends or shortens wheels. They do good work from what i've seen and was interested to see if I would be able to widen the stock 18in gto wheels to 18x9 in the rear. Let me know what you guys think....

here is the link to the site

http://www.weldcraftwheels.com/Wide.htm

Found out the pricing to add 7/8 of an inch it will be 175$ per wheel. to add a full inch will be $195 per wheel plus shipping.....alot cheaper than a full set of four new wheels....you can add up to a full 2in to your stock wheel for the same price of 195$. Thats a heck of a deal......I talked to one of their shop techs and they definetly sound like they know their stuff. However I need to know the stock offset on these cars.


----------



## Habuzaki (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow, didn't even know that was an option. Hope someone has tried them out to give some feedback.


----------



## red98gt (Sep 13, 2006)

Guy over at LS1GTO may be able to help......

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=113581


----------



## Speedlyte (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks for the link. So it is possiblet to widen your stock wheels to 18X9. However once you widen and don't pay the additional 100$ for a clean look you see to battle wounds when looking at those wheels. You can buy a 1/4 inch spacer and roll the fenders and all should be well. You could slap on some 275's. 

the Spacers run about 170 ish for two (plus 25 for the hub centric ring each spacer)
Welding is 170+shipping+Resurfacing if desired. 300 hundred a wheel roughly.
Then you need the fenders rolled. That could be cheap or not depending on the route you take. All and all this will probabally cost around $800 for the wheels without tires plus rolling the fender about 1k. I think i'm going to invest in suspension parts and slap 245's on the rear and call it a day.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

> All and all this will probabally cost around $800 for the wheels without tires plus rolling the fender about 1k. I think i'm going to invest in suspension parts and slap 245's on the rear and call it a day.


:willy: damm skippy


----------

